# Favorite Boer Breeders?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Who are your favorite boer breeders?

A few of mine are.... (and I'm sure I'm missing a few!)

Toth Boers http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/
Jack Mauldin http://www.jackmauldin.com/
EGGS http://www.eggsboers.com/index.html
Just Kidding Goat Ranch http://www.justkiddinggoatranch.com/

and that's all i can think of at the moment! :doh:

feel free to post your favorite breeders,even if you dont raise boers.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know much about boer bloodlines and genetics, but my favorite local breeder is Leaning Tree, http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/ Leslie is very nice and has some GORGEOUS goats. I showed some of her does for her at a show and all her goats looked so healthy and beautiful.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow gotta love tarz-n-pipes and 2dox amigo! they do have some great genetics. 
Leanin' tree Shado is my fav doe from them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, Leaning Tree!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My mom! LOL.... but she is selling all of her Boers and getting into Pygmys. :- )

www.doubletake-ranch.com (they are on the livestock page.)

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Sarah Impalin....wow, :ROFL: very creative for sure!

cute goats! and 'hay zeus' the ram, nice set of horns!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL AKBoers!

We purchased all our foundation stock from Leslie + a few breedings. My TNP (2Dox TarzNPipes)
daughters are huge & long & straight.
Last yr I used a buck not known for his length but they made up for it.

KW have we met? Maybe at Yakima last summer?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nancy, we may have. But I showed Leslie's does at the Central WA State Fair in Yakima, two years in a row now. I think they have a bigger show during the summer that you might be referring too. I wasn't at that one. But I have been at the fair with my nigerians for 3 years in a row now. Leslie has so many that she brings, she needs a few people so I have always helped out.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont know much about boer goats either but my favorite local would be my neighbor. She has some really nice kids again this year. She has had alot of 4-h winners in the past, but she is the one who her barn burned down last year and she had to start all over cause she lost all her nannies. But if you would like to check her out it is www.mandsgoatfarm.com


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like a few of their does for sure ...so sad that they lost goats in the fire though!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My all time favorite breeder was 10 Buck 2 Boers. A close runner up would be the Ryals family with Rocking R Boers. http://www.rockingrboers.com/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, they have some gorgeous boers!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah they do!! Man I want Lot #15 pictured on the home page! Soooo pretty!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am a sucker for paints lot 29 is gorgeous..all of them are really nice!


----------

